# hyperbaric oxygen therapy



## tmossman (Dec 7, 2010)

Ok, this is what I know:
99183 - physician supervision of HBO therapy per session
C1300 - HBO therapy per 15 minutes

BCBS will not accept C1300 on the facility claim because they say it is a Medicare only HCPC. They want 99183.  Does anyone know if there is a CPT for the HBO procedure that's not a HCPC and that's not physician supervision?

Thank you!
Frustrated in the Fort


----------

